# Palludarium discussion from Cindy's



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Here was one of the nicest palludarium's I've ever seen a picture of, this was what I was referring to at the meeting and I wanted to share it so that it might inspire some of you to tackle this concept:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/paludariums/45485-new-adg-gallery-paludarium.html

I was thinking this type of setup might work for frogs too if it were slightly modified to have a few smooth branches dipping down into the water. I've even seen a few of these that even had discus in them. I think the chameleon is really awesome in that tank above as well. Not to mention that tropical terrestrial plants are readily available and are very cheap additions to this sort of setup.

Niko made a good point at the meeting, that some emergent growth tends to happen in our tanks. I keep amazon swords, and they try to break the surface just about every week. I would imagine they would look amazing if I let them grow to their potential, and I'm sure we could list countless plants that try to do this in our tanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I love that tank of Mike Senske's. Wish I could have seen Cindy's. Did anyone take pxs. at the meeting?


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Unfortunately, I do not have any display tanks. All of my tanks are set up for breeding so they are more functional than beautiful.
We have some pictures on our website of customers tanks that are a little more of what you are looking for.
Cindy*


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cindy - The Vivariums on your website are incredible! It's the best of both worlds... and with beautiful critters to boot! WOW!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Cindy,

I thought the vivariums at your place were gorgeous! Stop with the "more functional that beautiful" junk.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I second what Phil said, there were many of them that I thought were quite beautiful. I really liked seeing your system of growing them in the different stages into other frogs, especially those little 1/2" cute ones.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Thanks for the kind words!

If I only had more room.......
*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> If I only had more room.......
> *


You really don't need that couch. It takes up a whole lot of room.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

Phil Edwards said:


> You really don't need that couch. It takes up a whole lot of room.


*Well, I mentioned that to my husband.....................and then he reminded me that he sleeps there sometimes..................*


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Vivarium Concepts said:


> *Well, I mentioned that to my husband.....................and then he reminded me that he sleeps there sometimes..................*


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

